# Shut Up or Put up Diaries~



## Drill Sgt. Desire (Apr 19, 2002)

*Dedication Diaries~*

*Day 1* 

Walked 3 miles- Ran 1


----------



## Drill Sgt. Desire (Apr 20, 2002)

*Day 2* 

Walked 5miles-ran1


----------



## Drill Sgt. Desire (Apr 20, 2002)

*Day 3* 


Walked 4miles - Ran 1


----------



## Drill Sgt. Desire (Apr 20, 2002)

*Day 4* 


Well it's 6 in the morning and Im getting ready to go do some fun Cardo...lol....ohhh yea! I use to be in to lifting weights pretty heavy but slacked off when they closed the local gym, but today i came into a lil money and im going to go get some iron and start my own lil gym.

Walked 5miles- Ran1


----------



## Drill Sgt. Desire (Apr 21, 2002)

*Day 5* 


*Walked 5 Miles

~Diet~

Meal 1-
1/2 cup of Oat / 1 tbsp of PB

Meal 2-
6oz of tuna / 1cup of lettuce / 1small tomato / some b. peppers

Meal 3-
1 large grapefruit "lol"

Meal 4-
6oz Chicken breast/lettuce/tomato/egg.w/

Total cals-1028  

Fat-27 (24%)
Carbs-74 (25%)
Pro-124 (51%)


----------



## Drill Sgt. Desire (Apr 23, 2002)

Walked 5.5 miles


----------

